# Where's the search button?



## RangerWickett (Sep 29, 2012)

I do not see any way to search anymore.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Sep 30, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4pcIuo6Kbw"]Override![/ame]


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't know if it's changed since you posted, but at the top of each individual forum there is a text button for searching the forum.  I don't see the full forum search though.


----------



## Neonchameleon (Oct 1, 2012)

RangerWickett said:


> I do not see any way to search anymore.




Google.com site search?


----------



## SolitonMan (Oct 10, 2012)

No information about this yet?  I just came in to post about it and saw there was already a thread.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 11, 2012)

Huh.  Would you believe I forgot it in the redesign?

For the record, the link is here.


----------

